# Nds-card shut down?



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2018)

Their temp website: elec-gadgets.com (I'm not advertising just informing).
Is the website working for you,what's wrong any update.
Edit: It's up.


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Oct 22, 2018)

No one has a clue what happened. Although this is a 3DS video gaming forum, I would wager the USA-Chinese tariff wars had something to do with this. 

I do know one thing. They're not mod3dscard.com.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 22, 2018)

oh? That sucks. Hope this is temporary.


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 22, 2018)

Weird it’s now a crafting site.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 22, 2018)

What the hell is this stupid crafting bullshit?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 22, 2018)

THEGUY3ds said:


> Weird it’s now a crafting site.


they got hacked. it says "this server could not prove that it is www.nds-card.com..."


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 22, 2018)

Or Nintendo ninjas made a dmca takedown request.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 22, 2018)

THEGUY3ds said:


> Or Nintendo ninjas made a dmca takedown request.


that doesn't explain why it's security certificate is from craftingforbeginners.com


----------



## zoogie (Oct 22, 2018)

They could no longer afford to compete with Frogminer.


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Oct 22, 2018)

zoogie said:


> They could no longer afford to compete with Frogminer.



Get him!


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 22, 2018)

Does nds-card have a Twitter or some other social media?


----------



## zoogie (Oct 22, 2018)

THEGUY3ds said:


> Does nds-card have a Twitter or some other social media?


Not that I know of, but you could probably email them:
[email protected] (according to my email records)
Not sure if he'll answer but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 22, 2018)

Now it goes to some crafting site


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 22, 2018)

zoogie said:


> Not that I know of, but you could probably email them:
> [email protected] (according to my email records)
> Not sure if he'll answer but it's worth a shot.


I sent him a email hopefully he replys soon.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> Now it goes to some crafting site


We just discussed that.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 22, 2018)

THEGUY3ds said:


> We just discussed that


Oops, missed that


----------



## zoogie (Oct 22, 2018)

Maybe since @Costello has a business relationship with nds-card, he might know something. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 22, 2018)

zoogie said:


> Maybe since @Costello has a business relationship with nds-card, he might know something. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


had*, didn't they end some time ago?


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 22, 2018)

I feel GBAtemp should break the deal in case it's DMCA'd but that's my thought


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 22, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> I feel GBAtemp should break the deal in case it's DMCA'd but that's my thought


They have already, for a few months actually


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 22, 2018)

ah thats good but still puzzling

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

if i may ask why did we break contract with nds-card


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 22, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> ah thats good but still puzzling
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> if i may ask why did we break contract with nds-card


This thread should explain it https://gbatemp.net/threads/does-a-illegal-website-sponsor-gbatemp.453296/ and their advertising partnership is over.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 22, 2018)

THEGUY3ds said:


> This thread should explain it https://gbatemp.net/threads/does-a-illegal-website-sponsor-gbatemp.453296/


That isn't why


----------



## midstor (Oct 22, 2018)

Notemaze said:


> Is the website working for you,what's wrong any update.


It seems to redirect or mirror the domain CraftingForBeginners.com not sure what it is but whatever rip nds-card


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 22, 2018)

midstor said:


> It seems to redirect or mirror the domain CraftingForBeginners.com not sure what it is but whatever rip nds-card


That was already established


----------



## midstor (Oct 22, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> That was already established


Oh, my bad.


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 22, 2018)

Nds-card doesn’t even load now.


----------



## zacchi4k (Oct 22, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> they got hacked. it says "this server could not prove that it is www.nds-card.com..."


That doesn't necessarily mean that


----------



## Costello (Oct 22, 2018)

I have no personal ties to that site or its owners, they were a sponsor a while back but not anymore.
So I have no idea what's happening to them. If anyone knows I'd be curious to hear it, though.


----------



## zacchi4k (Oct 22, 2018)

I've also tried emailing them, so far I got no response


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 22, 2018)

Misleading title, we don't know what happened to them yet and the title made it sound like it's confirmed shut down. Should at least have a question mark at the end.

I hope they haven't shut down, they were one of the few good flashcart stores left (and with decent prices to boot)
Maybe their domain just expired and they forgot to renew it. It happens.


----------



## zacchi4k (Oct 22, 2018)

They replied back, this is what they said:


> Yes, the site is down, we have not fixed it
> sorry for the great inconvenience to you, our site should be complaint by someone


----------



## Jayro (Oct 22, 2018)

At this point, I think it's safe to say that hes folded up shop, and moved on.... As sad as it pains me to say it... but We should move on too. Flash cart sites come and go, and there's a few good ones left.

https://stoneagegamer.com/ and https://bennvenn.myshopify.com/ still make the best flash carts by hand in small batches (not mass-produced), and offer great firmware support. You pay a premium price, but get a quality product and killer support in return. To me, that's a much better trade-off than getting a cheap Chinese cart and having to rely on forum support and hacky, dodgy firmwares from who-knows-where.

Now on the "cheap+Chinese" end of the spectrum however, http://www.ezflash.cn/products/ offer decent support with their fairly-priced flash carts. I have a few of their carts, and they perform just fine for the price. And the support isn't half bad. There's also pretty good community support right here on FileTrip!

Hope this helps out anyone looking to buy a flash cart, giving you a few of the better options out there.


----------



## ThoD (Oct 22, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Maybe their domain just expired and they forgot to renew it. It happens.


I think so too, perhaps the building thing could be because domain expired and someone snatched it or something before they could renew it...


----------



## zacchi4k (Oct 22, 2018)

Jayro said:


> At this point, I think it's safe to say that hes folded up shop, and moved on.... As sad as it pains me to say it... but We should move on too. Flash cart sites come and go, and there's a few good ones left.
> 
> https://stoneagegamer.com/ and https://bennvenn.myshopify.com/ still make the best flash carts by hand in small batches (not mass-produced), and offer great firmware support. You pay a premium price, but get a quality product and killer support in return. To me, that's a much better trade-off than getting a cheap Chinese cart and having to rely on forum support and hacky, dodgy firmwares from who-knows-where.
> 
> ...


Considering what they've told me, is seems a temporary issue (or maybe not, I don't really understand the last phrase)


----------



## FeroX (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi, Made an account just for this.

I have an order with nds_cards (made 18th Oct) is it likely I’ll still receive the card or is my money gone?


----------



## zacchi4k (Oct 22, 2018)

FeroX said:


> Hi, Made an account just for this.
> 
> I have an order with nds_cards (made 18th Oct) is it likely I’ll still receive the card or is my money gone?


If the card already shipped it should arrive anyway. In case of doubt you can always contact them via email


----------



## FeroX (Oct 22, 2018)

What’s the email address?


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 22, 2018)

They replied to me with this.
Some people have complained about us, our site is blocked by godaddy, we are trying to fix it
it should work tomorrow
Thank you very much for your trust and support.


----------



## FeroX (Oct 22, 2018)

Cool, that clears things up.


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 22, 2018)

FeroX said:


> What’s the email address?


The email is [email protected]


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2018)

weird the google cache shows that its this beach resort website that was cached on the fifth tenth, so 50% percent chance chance googles being stupid or maybe a website renovation done wrong i know that makes no sense but its just a guess, im guessing he may have copyed and pasted the website layout somehow i think you can do that?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2018)

TurdPooCharger said:


> No one has a clue what happened. Although this is a 3DS video gaming forum, I would wager the USA-Chinese tariff wars had something to do with this.
> 
> I do know one thing. They're not mod3dscard.com.


Also man its sucks because nobody told about that website Ive could've bought my flashcard there i don't go to home menu of this website I mostly ask questions, and go to the auto correct link you get when type in a website when you've visited the website before so I didn't see that website on the homepage.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2018)

Anyone know of a decent place to pickup a cheap DS flashcart now that's reliable?

Very interested in Tech3DS, but they seem like they're out of stock. Was planning to pickup a card from nds-card. :/


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 23, 2018)

Jayro said:


> At this point, I think it's safe to say that hes folded up shop, and moved on.... As sad as it pains me to say it... but We should move on too. Flash cart sites come and go, and there's a few good ones left.
> 
> https://stoneagegamer.com/ and https://bennvenn.myshopify.com/ still make the best flash carts by hand in small batches (not mass-produced), and offer great firmware support. You pay a premium price, but get a quality product and killer support in return. To me, that's a much better trade-off than getting a cheap Chinese cart and having to rely on forum support and hacky, dodgy firmwares from who-knows-where.
> 
> ...


Stone Age Gamer and BennVenn don't sell DS flashcarts though, do they?


----------



## Jayro (Oct 23, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Stone Age Gamer and BennVenn don't sell DS flashcarts though, do they?


You're right, I forgot they don't do those ones... I wonder why? Might be too tight of a workspace, or just not enough of a demand for them since they're still plentiful everywhere.


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 23, 2018)

Is that true? and for those of you ordered from that site recently, did you get what you buy?


----------



## elementalcode (Oct 23, 2018)

I am on the same boat here.
Since it is a somewhat partner of gbatemp... do we have any inside info?


----------



## migles (Oct 23, 2018)

shoot... did they even did a stock clearance promo or something? :C could had bought some extra cards for cool prices...


----------



## 3dsgametime (Oct 23, 2018)

Krigo said:


> Anyone know of a decent place to pickup a cheap DS flashcart now that's reliable?
> 
> Very interested in Tech3DS, but they seem like they're out of stock. Was planning to pickup a card from nds-card. :/



I've bought several times from https://www.r43ds.org and have never had any issues with them.  Lots of others on the flashcart subreddit say the same thing so they would be a safe bet to get a card.  I use them because they are one of the few that actually reply properly to email questions and have regular payment methods without weird send money in email as friends and family or some other strange payment request.  And they've been around for a long time.  I have used NDS-Card in the past as well.  I do hope he is able to fix his site issues because that can't be a good thing at all, horrible if your site is shut down from one day to the next


----------



## MrMcTiller (Oct 23, 2018)

I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but didn't nds-card use PayPal? PayPal doesn't allow the selling of flashcarts, so they could have done something about it. (This is coming from my what my family that works for PayPal says. )


----------



## zacchi4k (Oct 23, 2018)

MrMcTiller said:


> I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but didn't nds-card use PayPal? PayPal doesn't allow the selling of flashcarts, so they could have done something about it. (This is coming from my what my family that works for PayPal says. )


PayPal can't take their entire site down, the most they can do is block their ability to do transactions (and take back the money they made selling flashcarts I guess)


----------



## MrMcTiller (Oct 23, 2018)

No money = no pay for site = no flashcart for me


----------



## zacchi4k (Oct 23, 2018)

MrMcTiller said:


> No money = no pay for site = no flashcart for me


But still, that's very unlikely, it doesn't take much to use a VPN in order to make multiple accounts and switch them every time


----------



## MrMcTiller (Oct 23, 2018)

Yeah, I know. It was just a thought. I am not sure what happened. I had to buy my flashcart off of newegg.com (I bought 3 for about $20!)


----------



## zacchi4k (Oct 23, 2018)

MrMcTiller said:


> Yeah, I know. It was just a thought. I am not sure what happened. I had to buy my flashcart off of newegg.com (I bought 3 for about $20!)


That's actually pretty good, considering the cheapest flashcart on nds-card was 9$


----------



## MrMcTiller (Oct 23, 2018)

I got 3 r4i SDHC GOLD PRO 2018


----------



## FeroX (Oct 23, 2018)

This was their Email response: 


“Website is down, it was limited because of flash cards transaction
we will fix it in 1-2 more days
once it is available we will tell you
sorry for the inconvenience to you”


Not exactly sure what that means but it seems they are working towards getting the site back up.


----------



## MrMcTiller (Oct 23, 2018)

FeroX said:


> This was their Email response:
> 
> 
> “Website is down, it was limited because of flash cards transaction
> ...


Because of flashcart transactions? PayPal probably limited their transactions so they couldn't send/receive money. They probably will remove the pay with PayPal option now.


----------



## quanta (Oct 23, 2018)

I bought from them on the same day the site went down and they didn't charge my card or send anything.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 23, 2018)

elementalcode said:


> I am on the same boat here.
> Since it is a somewhat partner of gbatemp... do we have any inside info?


Nope, @Costello already explained this in the other thread about this store.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 23, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Nope, @Costello already explained this in the other thread about this store.



What other thread?


----------



## seren3 (Oct 23, 2018)

Godspeed benbenxiao, hope everything works out


----------



## elementalcode (Oct 23, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> What other thread?



https://gbatemp.net/threads/nds-card-shut-down.521454/

Had to look into @Costello history


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 23, 2018)

MrMcTiller said:


> Because of flashcart transactions? PayPal probably limited their transactions so they couldn't send/receive money. They probably will remove the pay with PayPal option now.


Okay, who's the asshole that reported them to PayPal? 
I mean, it was bound to happen sooner or later, the PayPal address wasn't exactly private. Still a dick move though.
I suppose they can set up a new one, PayPal shouldn't be able to tell that it's the same seller, but it could get reported again by the same person.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Oct 23, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Okay, who's the asshole that reported them to PayPal?
> I mean, it was bound to happen sooner or later, the PayPal address wasn't exactly private. Still a dick move though.
> I suppose they can set up a new one, PayPal shouldn't be able to tell that it's the same seller, but it could get reported again by the same person.


Which is hilarious, that PayPal has these dumb rules. I know, it's a company and they need to protect their assets, but Venmo is used for much, much worse things, and PayPal has 0 issue with that.


----------



## FeroX (Oct 24, 2018)

They’ve set-up a temporary website which I can’t link because I’m new here. 

Was asked to re-order the card and I wouldn’t be charged so it seems they are still trying to fix things. Hopefully I won’t get charged twice but we’ll see


----------



## 3dsgametime (Oct 24, 2018)

zacchi4k said:


> PayPal can't take their entire site down, the most they can do is block their ability to do transactions (and take back the money they made selling flashcarts I guess)



Yeah, totally agree.  Something else must have happened as well.  First, they said GoDaddy blocked website and then it is limited.  I think it may be a language issue.  PayPal can't take a whole site down, GoDaddy could I guess suspend hosting if that is where they were hosting and it wasn't paid but they would send to a suspended page.  Whatever the case, I feel bad for the guy.  Thankfully I have a different source for flashcarts, but I still feel bad for him and hope the site goes back online.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks guys I like the support of this thread I hope it helps anybody looking forward to buying a flashcard or switch mod.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I should probably should edit the title but I dont know how to do that, this isn't Reddit, reddit is pretty easy to learn not saying this isn't but....
Edit: thanks mods for editing the title I was trying to do that after criticism of the title.


----------



## Keir (Oct 24, 2018)

They just replied to my email saying they can be found, for now, at elec-gadgets dot com

if an admin or mod messages me I can provide a screenshot of the email


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2018)

We found where they are now. Yay.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



THEGUY3ds said:


> Does nds-card have a Twitter or some other social media?


Sorry this is late but,
No all of them are inactive they used to have a Twitter if you search nds-card Twitter.
And it's him it has the panda and his name you see from his email bengbeng Xiao.


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 24, 2018)

Nds card is up.
Edit: the https and http doesn’t work it’s now www.nds-card.com


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 24, 2018)

THEGUY3ds said:


> Nds card is up.
> Edit: the https and http doesn’t work it’s now www.nds-card.com


Are you sure, site is always loading, I can't open it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Krigo said:


> Anyone know of a decent place to pickup a cheap DS flashcart now that's reliable?
> 
> Very interested in Tech3DS, but they seem like they're out of stock. Was planning to pickup a card from nds-card. :/


Modchipsdirect, r43ds.org, mod3dscard, buy from all the 3 ones, send cards after order, two of them can ship from USA, the middle one is from China.


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 24, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> Are you sure, site is always loading, I can't open it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yes it works but the links on the site doesn’t


----------



## MrMcTiller (Oct 24, 2018)

The link from @THEGUY3ds works.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2018)

It's up now.


----------



## Beastycraft (Oct 24, 2018)

The site is sort of up but its slow. Also anyone know a trusted site to get the R4I GOLD 3DS PLUS and to the UK?


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 24, 2018)

Beastycraft said:


> The site is sort of up but its slow. Also anyone know a trusted site to get the R4I GOLD 3DS PLUS and to the UK?


You should use https://www.mod3dscard.com/.
Their is some legal issues in uk with r4 cards.


----------



## 3dsgametime (Oct 25, 2018)

Beastycraft said:


> The site is sort of up but its slow. Also anyone know a trusted site to get the R4I GOLD 3DS PLUS and to the UK?



A good number of people on reddit in the UK have said they bought from r43ds.org and I haven't seen any complaints.  I don't think there are any sellers right in the UK due to the R4 being banned there if I recall correctly.


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 25, 2018)

Beastycraft said:


> The site is sort of up but its slow. Also anyone know a trusted site to get the R4I GOLD 3DS PLUS and to the UK?


Many websites can ship to UK, but most of them should send from China. Mod3dscard seems can do local EU shipping, but from France not UK, as for the R43DS.ORG, I remeber they ship from China as well.


----------



## Beastycraft (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks for the help everyone. I might go with mod3ds as r4org has people saying it takes months to deliver. I hope mod3ds is not a scam.


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 25, 2018)

Beastycraft said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. I might go with mod3ds as r4org has people saying it takes months to deliver. I hope mod3ds is not a scam.


They even have a discord server https://discord.gg/bPBVMPM.


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 25, 2018)

Beastycraft said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. I might go with mod3ds as r4org has people saying it takes months to deliver. I hope mod3ds is not a scam.


E-mail or try any mean to contact them firstly before order.


----------



## Beastycraft (Oct 25, 2018)

Yes I have msg them and the customer service is fantastic.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also I may not even order but is 3ds flashcard a scam?


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 25, 2018)

Beastycraft said:


> Yes I have msg them and the customer service is fantastic.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also I may not even order but is 3ds flashcard a scam?


No they are the same company as mod3dscard


----------



## Beastycraft (Oct 25, 2018)

THEGUY3ds said:


> No they are the same company as mod3dscard


Really, so if I ordered with them I wont get scammed?


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 25, 2018)

Beastycraft said:


> Really, so if I ordered with them I wont get scammed?


Yes you won’t then have a support discord https://discord.gg/4hgvJY8


----------



## Beastycraft (Oct 26, 2018)

Has anyone ordered with them?


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 26, 2018)

Beastycraft said:


> Has anyone ordered with them?


Yes I know multiple people, it’s better to go with mod3dscard because it’s their newer site.


----------



## Beastycraft (Oct 26, 2018)

THEGUY3ds said:


> Yes I know multiple people, it’s better to go with mod3dscard because it’s their newer site.


Ah but the same service. Cool and thanks for the help


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 26, 2018)

Beastycraft said:


> Ah but the same service. Cool and thanks for the help


No problem


----------



## Beastycraft (Oct 26, 2018)

THEGUY3ds said:


> No problem


Just ordered off them everything went smoothly. Now i just wait 5-8 days. I will tell you the result.


----------



## Beastycraft (Oct 27, 2018)

THEGUY3ds said:


> No problem


My order has been shipped!


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 27, 2018)

Beastycraft said:


> My order has been shipped!


Cool, I also noticed it’s now ndscard.net


----------



## Beastycraft (Oct 27, 2018)

THEGUY3ds said:


> Cool, I also noticed it’s now ndscard.net


Same here at least its back up right. On the tracking web it says my order is in transit so yea.


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Oct 28, 2018)

THEGUY3ds said:


> No they are the same company as mod3dscard


Where are you getting this info? Back in post #2, I asked an Angela at mod3dscard.com, and she said they're not the people behind nds-card.com.


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Oct 28, 2018)

TurdPooCharger said:


> Where are you getting this info? Back in post #2, I asked an Angela at mod3dscard.com, and she said they're not the people behind nds-card.com.


Read earlier I said they are the same company as 3ds flashcard.


----------



## Beastycraft (Oct 28, 2018)

TurdPooCharger said:


> Where are you getting this info? Back in post #2, I asked an Angela at mod3dscard.com, and she said they're not the people behind nds-card.com.


 We mean 3ds flashcard. Its one of their chain stores.


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Oct 28, 2018)

THEGUY3ds said:


> Read earlier I said they are the same company as 3ds flashcard.





Beastycraft said:


> We mean 3ds flashcard. Its one of their chain stores.



My bad, I tried keeping track of what site is what, but it's like trying to distinguish exact r4i flashcart models.

From a recent post from this thread:

Is this a safe site to purchase flashcarts?



Shadowfeign said:


> I know this post is a bit old, but I'm gonna say the site(3ds-flashcard dot com) is definitely not safe. I just signed up to see what the shipping charges would be and got an email confirming my account. The email included the password I used to sign up meaning they store passwords as plain text. In other words passwords are NOT ENCRYPTED on their site. I can only imagine what that might mean for how they store or use credit card information.



***

I wouldn't be surprised if one of these competing flashcart stores reported PayPal and GoDaddy to take down nds-card.com. Very Machiavellian way to capture the 3(DS) flashcart and Switch dongle market share with whatever means necessary..


----------



## Beastycraft (Oct 28, 2018)

TurdPooCharger said:


> My bad, I tried keeping track of what site is what, but it's like trying to distinguish exact r4i flashcart models.
> 
> From a recent post from this thread:
> 
> ...


Wow good theory. I wonder if it is true. Hmm


----------



## Beastycraft (Oct 31, 2018)

Hey, I just received my r4i gold 3ds plus today. Gonna test for quality issues now


----------



## jerry66 (Feb 18, 2019)

Have placed an order on the site mod3dscard
On Feb. 12 the package has not been received yet.
I'm waiting. Keep you posted.


----------



## larrypretty (Feb 18, 2019)

jerry66 said:


> Have placed an order on the site mod3dscard
> On Feb. 12 the package has not been received yet.
> I'm waiting. Keep you posted.


You try free shipping? Then it will take weeks and from what I know they start shipping on 14th, Feb after the new year holiday. Also do you receive tracking number? If not, you should email to the site, [email protected].


----------



## jerry66 (Feb 18, 2019)

Thank you for the reply.
have a tracking number and free shipping.
I am patient.


----------



## jerry66 (Mar 28, 2019)

After a long wait the order has arrived. The card works as expected.


----------



## larrypretty (Mar 30, 2019)

jerry66 said:


> After a long wait the order has arrived. The card works as expected.


Yes, like I said, the paid shipment is Quick, but the free shipping is Slow, I know they can send from USA and FR with shipping fee.


----------

